# Gen 5 front serrations..



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I haven't heard this to be the reason Glock added front serrations .
I'm thinking during a slide lock back, or even stuck open, the front serrations become close to the center of gravity.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> I haven't heard this to be the reason Glock added front serrations .
> I'm thinking during a slide lock back, or even stuck open, the front serrations become close to the center of gravity.


I think someone thinks they can sell more if they look really cool. If forward serrations were necessary, don't you believe that John Moses Browning would have built the 1911 with them in the design?
Glocks are ugly, that is a fact. Some of these new millions of gun buyers won't educate themselves and will buy a Taurus because it has fancy features that I frankly would find worthless. Those are the buyers that cause Glock to add serrations that no one knew they wanted or needed.
Your mileage most certainly will very.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I like front cooking serrations.

I really like them on red dot equipped guns like Glock MOS models.

I like them on my 1911s, I like them on my HKs, I like them in my LTT 92, I like them on my Glocks too.

And eventually I'll get a 34MOS G5 with them too.























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I personally never thought the Glock was ugly, it was the polymer makeup that turned me off.
Reliability is a beautiful thing when it comes to firearms in my eyes.
I never hated the Glock, I more or less "waited it out "


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I can do with them or w/o them. Press check, cosmetics. Personally, I try not to get my hand near the muzzle for a press check and I likewise release the slide from the rear anytime the possibilty of a live round is present.


----------



## kwb377 (Aug 29, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> If forward serrations were necessary, don't you believe that John Moses Browning would have built the 1911 with them in the design?


I believe JMB built the 1911 to sell to the Army, and the Army buys on cost, and forward serrations add cost.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

J m browning is a 100 years ago, I think he was still using the iPhone 2 or 3.
There's plenty of choices out there to choose from.
I never use laser sights, but many like them.
What purpose or need are the rear serrations good for ?
I don't need rear serrations.
To me , they are an irritating nonsense against my skin even when I'm wearing a shirt. 
I rack my slide without the rear serrations.


----------

